# Venetia and Stuart Core at the stars



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Here are a few shots of the two guys i prepped for the stars venetia and stuart....


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

whoch one is stuart core paul?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

WOW, Venetia looked amazing!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BIG-UNC said:


> whoch one is stuart core paul?


he is on the left doing the most muscular..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Venetia's abbs look so good.

Man, stuart has seperations in his traps.

Wow, that looks freaky.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

V looked amazing..... WOW

Paul is she single???? ;-)


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

how heavy is stuart paul cos he looks one big lump mate!!


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Venetia looks amazing, conditioning and poses... not only that but the overall shape she has already is A class...

Stuart Core looks like he has some serious mass on there!!


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

V looks ok i didnt reckon she would get cut from her previous pics she was a bit heavy.

STUART CORE - god he looks massive, his quads dont match but that upper body is good. good pics pscarb


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

V looked Amazing and so flexible!  hopefully ill actually meet her next time round when she aint so pre ocupied


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Crazy Mick said:


> V looks ok i didnt reckon she would get cut from her previous pics she was a bit heavy.


yea but those off season pics where taken over 8 weeks ago and alot can be acheived in that timeframe with the correct diet and focus V had...



Crazy Mick said:


> STUART CORE - god he looks massive, his quads dont match but that upper body is good. good pics pscarb


His quads are behind his upper body a little but not by much although that what you get when you stand onstage with 22inch arms....

Stuart was 248lbs onstage...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i tell ya what...

it kinda ****es me off when people say ahh look his legs are lackin he wasnt tight enough etc...

unless its someone like james tom or paul i dont think u have paid your dues enough to make comments like that


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

here here! lol


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

DB said:


> i tell ya what...
> 
> it kinda ****es me off when people say ahh look his legs are lackin he wasnt tight enough etc...
> 
> unless its someone like james tom or paul i dont think u have paid your dues enough to make comments like that


Not trying to stir anything, but you gotta be kidding???

Only 3 people are allowed to have an opinion??

IMO he looks great as is, however with a little bit more on the quads he will look KILLER for sure

JMO


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

Damn edit......Must mention Good work Paul


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

There are certain ways to say it tho man imo&#8230;

U know how hard it can be to bring up a laggin bodypart&#8230; the dude has 22" guns on stage!!

Sayin someones legs are **** is ridiculous put his legs on a normal sized frame and they would look like a rhino!!

Aint it 10x better to say&#8230; if he bring his quads up a lil he'll be unstoppable?!


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

Of course man, my bad

O/T slightly how much heavier are you now:cool:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Well anyone can be critical but they should expect the same harshness when they post up pics IMO.


----------



## moochman (May 9, 2006)

I agree with lean man. Aren't you the same guys that say that Ronnie is bloated and Jay has a thick waist etc?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

leanman said:


> Of course man, my bad
> 
> O/T slightly how much heavier are you now:cool:


mmmmm about 17lbs since sunday i think lol!

its awful mate walkin down the road u get the biggest calve pumps in the world lol!!


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

LOL...You are lucky you can walk, i remember one time going to the supermarket, the pumps were so bad i had to get a taxi home (about 700 yds):lift:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol yesterday lunch time i had to stop after every 500m to let the pumps die down!!


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

Big well done V u looked amazing and though pics of u are great i was very impressed with the splits lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

moochman said:


> I agree with lean man. Aren't you the same guys that say that Ronnie is bloated and Jay has a thick waist etc?


i cannot speak for others but in my case NO i am not as i don't believe in giving criticism to those that have achieved much more than i could ever hope for...

DB is correct though there are certain ways to give an opinion on some ones physique, i will be competing next year and if someone who has never stood onstage or did not have the balls to put up pictures of themselves on an open board said to me "your condition was off and your back is weak blah blah" i would take offence at these comments not because he is not entitled to an opinion but he or she has voiced there opinion without knowing what it takes to get that condition or improve a body part etc etc...

so before anyone criticises anybody else's physique then i suggest they first post a pic up of themselves without a top on and in shorts so we can all voice our opinions about there superior physique....

Both Stuart and Venetia gave a 110% commitment to dieting and getting onstage and to say things like "i am surprised you look so good because you looked really heavy" or "yea you look good but your legs are weak" is disrespectful IMO....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

So, dudes arms are 22"?

Is that right?

On stage?

I have never seen 22 inch arm's in person.

I think that would be cool.

Well, yah, some big fat guy might have 22's but ive not seen it in life with low bodyfat.


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

Paul,

In responce to your diatribe, which i hope was not aimed at me. I think perhaps from reading what you posted, you could be in danger of taking yourself far too seriously, I digress.....

I checked back through the about these athletes (which you prepped sp? to an amazing standard), to see if i had been disrespectful which if i have/was i take back in spades..

However you suggest no-one should comment unless they have stood on stage, last time i checked not all the judges on a panel will have competed.

So from you dictum, you suggest no one should ever comment unless they have been on stage, surely people can offer constructive comments??

Of course damn right nasty and spiteful comments should rightly so, not be tolerated but i fail to see any in this thread. But you pretty much say if you havent competed then say nothing, using that same analogy, outside of bodybuilding i enjoy art.

Which means i often visit galleries, does this mean im not allowed to comment as im not an artist? I could even suggest sculpture as a form as art, as many do. Which is not a million miles from bodybuilding in terms of end results??

LOL...You actually said 'because he is not entitled to an opinion' last time i checked dude this IS a free country...Just visit Finsbury park etc, if you dont believe me.

For the record my pics are on here somewhere, as you suggested with no top on AND wearing shorts. Im normally very laid back but what you posted seemed a bit OTT in regards to ALLOWING people to have an opinion

I for one am glad people see things differently and are allowed to see things differently.

Again just for the record V looked/looks pretty much lost for words...can i say perfection?? And Stuart pics are scarce of him, yet that is best i have seen him look..And Baz well i would be chuffed as hell to look and get the results he has got in his first comps..

Really,really sorry to have posted this, but you CANT tell people they not allowed an opinion. This ain't Tiananmen Square pre 1989........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate they are he is renown for them he had massive arms when he was junior....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Leanman - can you please show me where i said if you have not stood onstage you should not have an oppinion what i said is



> DB is correct though there are certain ways to give an opinion on some ones physique, i will be competing next year and if someone who has never stood onstage or did not have the balls to put up pictures of themselves on an open board said to me "your condition was off and your back is weak blah blah" i would take offence at these comments not because he is not entitled to an opinion but he or she has voiced there opinion without knowing what it takes to get that condition or improve a body part etc etc...
> 
> so before anyone criticises anybody else's physique then i suggest they first post a pic up of themselves without a top on and in shorts so we can all voice our opinions about there superior physique....


there is a huge diffrence between having an oppinion and expressing it on an open forum about bodybuilders who have competed whilst the one giving the critisism have not even posted up pictures of themselves....

i also never said that you should not offer an opinion if you have not been onstage i said you should not critisise competing bodybuilders when you have not posted pics up of yourself....

after saying all that my comments where not aimed at you my comments where in reply to the post made by Crazy Mick, to be honest i did not even read your reply.....

now i have re-read my post to make sure it was not OTT and i have to say that it was not OTT in my opinion seeing as i did not name anyone or insult anyone....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I made a comment on DB's first contest about looking a bit flat.

Guess by some they took that as a jab at DB.

But this contest he didn't (from what I hear), so the bit of constructive criticism helped him and it helped me too.

In my gym there have been several guys compete, all to look flat the last couple of weeks and all of them looked flat. Some really bad. Now I know that they were carb deficient the days leading up to the contest.

Strange how a little knowledge can go a long way.

This is a bodybuilding forum and we all are in a competition with ourselves and it is all about bettering the body. Now from my perspective, I am older and do drink beer so for me it is a bit counterproductive but I feel I look better than 90% of the dudes my age.

Could I look better? Yah, but the real question is whether I am willing to sacrifice and in this I am not.

More power to the people that are willing.

I am still waiting on DB pics form anyone that has them.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The point that i was trying (but it seemed i failed )to make was that in my opinion to say something negative about a bodybuilder who has competed when that person does not post up pics of themselves is wrong i am not saying that you cannot have an opinion because this is a forum that is open for discussion ...

Leanman thanks for using those really intelligent words my vocabulary has now been improved....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> The point that i was trying (but it seemed i failed )to make was that in my opinion to say something negative about a bodybuilder who has competed when that person does not post up pics of themselves is wrong i am not saying that you cannot have an opinion because this is a forum that is open for discussion ...
> 
> Leanman thanks for using those really intelligent words my vocabulary has now been improved....


*I knew what you ment bro.*

Some times it is hard to convey a message when there is no signs of body language, tone of voice, facial expressions, etc.

Some are better at convaying thier point than others.


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

DB said:


> i tell ya what...
> 
> it kinda ****es me off when people say ahh look his legs are lackin he wasnt tight enough etc...
> 
> unless its someone like james tom or paul i dont think u have paid your dues enough to make comments like that


personally i would take someone calling me massive as a massive compliment, SO WHAT if someone thinks his legs were not up to par - it happens to be the truth. I hope people are honest with me too when i compete i would not like smoke blown at me for the sake of someone not having paid dues - we all see competitions and thats what bbing is all about. Ask Arnold


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

leanman said:


> Not trying to stir anything, but you gotta be kidding???
> 
> Only 3 people are allowed to have an opinion??
> 
> ...


hes just having a go at me mate - i can handle it hes bored see, and needs someone to pick on. prefer pick on me than some guy who cant handle it


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

Lucky there was a womens heavyweights class, for all us 'heavy' peolple


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Crazy Mick said:


> hes just having a go at me mate - i can handle it hes bored see, and needs someone to pick on. prefer pick on me than some guy who cant handle it


i am not having a go i am disagreeing with what you said, you say his legs are not up to par but what are you gauging them against ?? his quads are strong although his hams need a little work....now i don't pick on anyone i just speak my mind i do believe that you have been singled out and banned on other boards for doing the exact same thing.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Frog said:


> Lucky there was a womens heavyweights class, for all us 'heavy' peolple


yeah u looked pretty heavy so did i last night after our huge meal!!


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

leanman- the thing is crazy mick has been very derogatory to women on a lot of different boards, very much 'if i havent heard of you you must be rubbish'..he has got a LOT of peoples backs up with his ill informed comments and so if we overreact a little its because we know the sorts of trouble he has caused previously....challenging hanne bingle for example , assuming shes not really a strong woman, just because he hadnt heard of her...saying we are all over-reacting to getting stalked by a internet nutter, criticising our training when we have achieved so much more than him, etc etc the list is long ...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Crazy Mick said:


> hes just having a go at me mate - i can handle it hes bored see, and needs someone to pick on. prefer pick on me than some guy who cant handle it


U having a dig at me mate? this aint my board...

but the way u said his quads are weak is just a immature comment...

You have to look in perspective to the rest of his body&#8230;

His quads are not weak&#8230; they are probably a good 28" but they could do with some work to bring them up2 his huge upper body! and too be fair if he came in a lil bit tighter his qualds would probably look bigger when drier anyway&#8230;.

The dude came 2nd in a big class.. I dunno what else u want? He aint gonna be as proportioned as Dexter Jackson as he is an amateur&#8230; if he was the same proportion he would be on the Olympia stage not the stars of 2mrw stage..


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i am not having a go i am disagreeing with what you said, you say his legs are not up to par but what are you gauging them against ?? his quads are strong although his hams need a little work....now i don't pick on anyone i just speak my mind i do believe that you have been singled out and banned on other boards for doing the exact same thing.


pscarb and liz - i have officially left uk-muscle i came back to change the user CP i have never meant to offend any one on any board i tell it like i see it i always have done. Pscarb, i dont know why i get banned i think some people are on a power trip its different in real life i get on with plenty women in gyms and guys who compete. Friends. Hanne i was trying to have a laugh with she seemed nice to me.

I was on about DB not you pscarb if you readit properly i cant se what you was getting at mentioning mw being banned on other boards TBH. Cant please everyone i guess.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

i guess you also couldnt please the owners of the gyms you got banned from, and the landlord who evicted you?! something tells me its not just on the boards that you upset people...


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Well to get back on topic i think V and Stuart look the nuts tbh. I mean 22" arms ripped is unreal imo.

I think also that PSCarb has done an excellent job prepping V and Styart and deserves praise for it. I know it was them that did the dieting and im not takihg anything away from that but i still think it takes alot of skill to set a plan out for someone and get themin that sort of shape.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree back on topic we have one of our members Venetia who could possibly win her class at the British next year definitely something both her and the board can be proud of....

thanks for the praise Rob you are correct both Stuart/Venetia and Scott (did not place in the novice class but was ill the day before) did all the hard work and all credit to them for following everything i told them to do....but believe me i did not know how stressful it was going to be on me until the day of the show......

i have already been asked by 2 other competitors who was at the show to help them next year at the finals on top of Stuart and Venetia so i guess next October i will be pulling my hair out


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i agree pscarb needs praise for his giudance but lets not forget who done all the hard work too if anyone deserves praise its the competitors imo

me!


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

agree venetia definitely a contender for the british, if she can nail her condition , bearing in mind this was her first ever prep and things can only get better, id say that wont be a challenge!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

yeah the lady looked mint!

cant get over the size of that stuart fella either he must be huge nor absolutely massive when hes bulking eh!!

congrats you too!

especially v cos i like her like a fat kid likes cakes!!! hee hee


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

that stuart core is in this months body and fitness. the guy is freaky big and from what i understand is pretty young too.

its quite a good article actually and man he has some freaky shoulders


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

those pics in that article was when stuart was 21 i think he is 26 now, he has come along way because all through his junior year his size was enough to beat all comers so his condition although good was not a priority but over the last few yrs he has realised that the heavyweights are getting more ripped and so he has to follow suit he was 308lbs before i started to prep him....


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

26!! sh!t, i thaught he was 36!!


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

\ said:


> 308lbs before i started to prep him....


FUC* ME !

Was he a decently hard 308 ? To have that much *quality *muscle at his age, is bloody fantastic. I know I'd definitely want to see 22 " guns RIPPED in person.

Judging by these pics Pscarb, you're def one of the goto guys for contest prep  Props to you man.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thank you mate i get a buzz from prepping guys/girls for shows and both Stuart and Venetia where a pleasure to prep....

i have picked up 3 more guys for next years finals all ready this week....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i have picked up 3 more guys for next year all ready this week....


Oh my god thats just too perfect

**insert navy cabin boy joke here***


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

far to tired to respond baldy....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Never fails, I just started laughing at the jibes from both of you. I have had such a hard day at work and went online and started laughing.

thanks mates you just made my day and I am still smiling.


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

yeh stuart core is a big fella, i think he actualy has his own website doesnt he? i seen some pics of him a while back and was more than shocked. 308lb at 26... jesus, he is defo gonna be a one to watch out for......same as flex lewis.

goncrats on the prep paul,


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

and to be honest, i dont think that picture does stuart any justice, as he realy does have huge legs


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

once stuart gets back from holiday i will get some better pics from the show he has a website with loads of pics from whaen he was 18yrs old...


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Found a few pics of Stuart, what a physique. If I may...........

http://www.thewidows.co.uk/jalbum/Stuart%20Core/stuart%20core.html

Stuarts website...

http://www.coremuscle.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Not really a fan of stuart core's created body BUT i do find it funny how people can react and pick faults from pictures.To be honest paul i think that you should be allowed to criticise people but not from pictures and not so flipantly.A few photo's wouldnt give an overall view of somebody body.

Me personally picking faults later but commend them for standing on stage as we ALL HAVE FAULTS DOESNT MATTER IF THEIR AIDED OR NOT THEY STILL HAD TO PUT IN ALot of time and effort and DD (diet dedication) to achieve what they did.

Paul you may see my little carcus(spelt wrong) on stage in april as may need a tune up.22INCH ARMS ON STAGE OH LORD:lift:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh man he looks great, thin waist too. WOW.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

on show day his waist was just under 31"


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> on show day his waist was just under 31"


Oh man, 22 inch arms and 32 inch waist?

Wow, that is some sick genetics.....

Oh man, that is way cool.....

just a 10 inch taper from arms to waist, most guys dont have a 10 taper from chest to waist........:eek:

Oh man, I am sure I never saw something like that before in real life.

The next Arnold......

Love that small waist on the quarter twist pose. That is freaking impressive, young too.


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

yeh. must be good haveing good genetic's, he has arms the size of ronnie's and look at the age diffrence. he is obviusly very dedictaed, he has his own gym. he is defo gonna go far in bodybuilding, and good luck to him aswell


----------

